# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Αμηνόρροια λόγω χαμηλού βάρους

## lee29

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Θα ήθελα να προσκαλέσω όσες το έχουν ζήσει, χρειάζομαι τις γνώμες σας. Προς όσες το ξεπέρασαν & πάντα γνωρίζοντας πως κάθε οργανισμός έχει τον δικό του τρόπο που "αντιδρά" έπειτα από πόσα κιλά παύει το πρόβλημα?

Διαγνώστηκα με ανορεξία και ήμουν από εκείνες που ήθελαν να το νικήσουν, είδα την ασχήμια της, είδα τι έκανε στο σώμα και την ψυχή μου. Έβαλα στόχους και κάτι κατάφερα, από 39.6 που ήταν το ελάχιστο που έφτασα ανεβηκα στα 43 (ή 44 δεν μπορώ ακόμη να το ξέρω)
Ένα από τα συνηθισμένα προβλήματα της ανορεξίας είναι η αμηνόρροια,που και αυτή την παλεύω αλλά δεν ξέρω τι έχω καταφέρει μαζί της. Έκανα τις απαραίτητες ορμονολογικές που χρειαζόταν ο γυναικολόγος και ήταν καθαρές οπότε το όλο πρόβλημα άρχιζε και έληγε στο χαμηλό βάρος.
Η μόνη λύση για να "ξεκουραστεί" ο οργανισμός μέχρι να επανέλθει το βάρος αλλά και για να υπάρχει κύκλος ήταν τα αντισυλληπτικά. Και εδώ ξεκινάει πάλι το μυαλό μου να με πολεμάει. 

Αυτά είναι και ο λόγος που δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκομαι τα 43 ή 44 κιλά. Μου προκαλούν κατακράτηση και βλέποντας την ζυγαριά να ανεβαίνει -έστω και γνωρίζοντας πως πρόκειται για κατακράτηση-
νιώθω πως χάνω τον έλεγχο. Και αυτό ήταν πάντα η πηγή του κακού μου. Ήθελα και θέλω να φτιάξει το πρόβλημα με το χαμηλό μου βάρος αλλα δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ πως με σταθερές θερμίδες ανέβηκε η ζυγαριά. Με στρεσσάρει, αλλα -ακόμη χειρότερα- διαστρευλώνει την εικόνα μου στα μάτια μου. Και το φοβάμαι αυτό.

----------


## aiglh!

το ιδιο αντιμετωπιζω και εγω τωρα γυρω στα 5 χρονια, η περιοδος δυστηχως ερχετε στα κιλα που σου σταματησε τελευταια φορα. εμενα μου σταματησε και πλεον μου ερχεται στ 53-54. εδω και δυο χρονια ειμαι απο 51-52 το πολυ 53, δεν μπορω να παρω κιλα δεν θελω τρωω κανονικα απο ολα αλλα οχι παραπανω θερμιδες για να παρω κιλα ωστε να μου ερθει... λαθος μου προσπαθω να το διορθωσω τρωγοντας και μη ανεβαινοντας στη ζυγαρια. αντισσυλιπτικα επαιρνα πολυ καιρο αλλα τα εκοψα δημιουργουν αρκετα προβληματα

----------


## lee29

Καλημέρα, έχω διαβάσει κάποια πράγματα από την ιστορία σου και σε καταλαβαίνω.
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου!
Τα βασικά προβλήματα που μου έχουν προκαλέσει τα αντισυλληπτικά -πέραν από την κατακράτηση που κρατάει κάτι παραπάνω από 2 εβδομάδες και κάνει το μυαλό μου να πονάει...- είναι πρήξιμο στις αρθρώσεις των δακτύλων και ένα μικρο κυκλοφορικό πρόβλημα -εμφανώς ο οργανισμός μου "κόβει" την κυκλοφορία στο αριστερό χέρι με το παραμικρό κρύο, το οποίο γίνεται λευκό, μουδιάζει και έπειτα μελανιάζει- 
Ο κύριος λόγος όμως που θα ήθελα να τελειώνω με αυτά είναι γιατί με την κατακράτηση δεν πεινάω και δεν μπορώ να φάω, οπότε το κάνω αναγκαστηκά, με επηρεάζει ψυχολογικά και αρχίζω να βλέπω "ψωμάκια" και με φοβάμαι.Την προηγούμενη φορά πάλι με γυμναστική είχα "σαμποτάρει" τον εαυτό μου και κάποιες φορές ακόμα νιώθω ψυχαναγκαστική την επιθυμία να γυμναστώ καθημερινά αλλιώς έχω τύψεις...
Στα 43 κιλά ήταν που παρατήρησα μεγάλες καθηστερήσεις στον κύκλο μου. Μέχρι τα 44 αν θυμάμαι καλά όλα ήταν οκ. Οπότε ας επλίζω ότι το σημερινό μου βάρος με καλύπτει! Γιατί δεν θέλω ούτε να σκέφτομαι τα κιλά που ανεφερε ο γυναικολόγος... 52-55 κιλά δεν ήμουν ποτέ και νομίζω πως, αντικειμενικά, είναι πολλά για το 1.58 του ύψους μου. 
Εσύ, βρε κοριτσάκι, ένα κιλάκι θέλεις ακόμη. Ούτε καν που θα φανεί στο σώμα σου! Βάλε τα δυνατά σου να τα καταφέρεις!

----------


## aiglh!

και ομως δεν μπορω να το βαλω σημερα πηγα σουπερ μαρκετ και ηθελα να φαω σοκολατα και φυσικα αντι να παρω να φαω κατεληξα να ρθω σπιτι και να φαω μπαρα δημητριακων για πιο υγιεινα ντε και καλα!! καθημερινες βλακιες, δνε λεω να φαω παραπανω να παχυνω!
καλυτερα να τα κοψεις ταλαιπωρηησε τσαμπα και φτασε τα 45 κιλα, αν και με υψος ενα 1,58 το καλυτερο θα ταν 48 κιλα, 10 κιλα κατω απο το υψιος σου, εκει εισαι καλα! και εγω 1.63-1.64 ειμαι και πρπεει να παω στα 53-54 για να εχω. απο τοτε που εκοψα τα αντισυλλιπτικα, πηρα προγεστερονη να μου ερθει σε χαπια και δεν μου ρθε και επειτα πηρα και κολπικα για να μου ερθει βασανιστικα απιστευτα και ειπα οτι θα εχω απο δω και περα περιοδο, παρολα αυτα αυτο το μηνα δεν μου ηρθε και εχω στεναχορεθει απιστευτα εχω πρηστει κιολας!
παντως για τα αντισσυλιπτικα σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα

----------


## lee29

Η μεγαλύτερη ταλαιπωρία ήταν όταν σταμάτησε να έρχεται που ήμουν ήδη ταλαιπωρημένη και σωματικά και ψυχικά και έπρεπε να έρθει για να γίνει ο ορμονολογικός έλεγχος. Εκεί να έβλεπες χάπι και κακό. 3 πακέτα προγεστερόνη των 200 και σχεδόν μισό πακέτο duphaston. Μου είπε ο γιατρός για κάθε ενδεχόμενο να πάρω άλλη μία ταινία αντισυλληπτικα, δηλαδή και τον Μάρτιο και έπειτα θα πάω για εξέταση. Όσο για τις τροφές, δεν έκανες -κατα τη γνώμη μου ασχημα- που δεν επελεξες σοκολάτα...
Υπάρχουν πραγματικά υγιεινές τροφές που έχουν να προσθέρουν πολλά περισσότερα απο μια σοκολάτα -ειδικα- σε ένα -ταλαιπωρημένο- σώμα. Όπως το ταχίνι,ειδικά μαζί με μέλι (οχι όμως το έτοιμο), ο χαλβάς, το παστέλι...
Σε αυτό μοιάζουμε, από την αρχή της πρόσληψης βάρους προϋπόθεση ήταν ο υγιεινός τρόπος που θα γινόταν. Πάντα προτιμούσα τις υγιεινές τροφές, κατά βάση σπιτικές και από τα συσκευασμένα πάντα διάλεγα εκείνα με τα λιγότερα συστατικά.Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο, εάν μου επιτρέπεις βέβαια και αν θέλεις μου απαντάς. Εχεις επεισόδια υπερφαγίας ή /και αφαγίας?

----------


## aiglh!

παλια ναι τωρα πελον οχι εδω και ενα μιση - δυο χρονια και αυτο γιατι τρωω πεντε φορες την ημερα και δεν στερουμαι...παλια εκανα παρτι καθε βδομαδα με υπερφαγηκα! τα ντουφαστον τα συχαινομαι γτ ποτε μ αυτα δεν μου ρχετε περιοδος, τωρα που θα τελιωσω την εξεταστικη θα παω σε καποιον γυναικολογο, εχω αλλαξει τουλ 4-5 ολοι μου φταινε, δεν μου βρισκουν τιποτα για την αμμηνοροια μονο το βαρος και οταν τους λεω τι τρωω μοθ λενε αυτα σε διατηρουν πρεπει να φασ κιαλο, εγω τρωω ηδη 1500 θερμιδες και πανω καθημερινα μαλλον πρεπει να τρωω 2000 αλλα δεν μπορω θα πεθανω απο τις τυψεις

----------


## lee29

Σε ρώτησα για τα επεισόδια γιατί όσες συζητήσεις έχω κάνει με την διατροφολόγο, μου επέμενε πως θα έπρεπε να είχα, τουλάχιστον το διάστημα που τρεφόμουν μόνο με 500 θερμίδες την ημέρα. Σήμερα τρέφομαι με 1360, όταν κατάφερα να βάλω αυτά τα 5 κιλά οι θερμίδες ήταν 1680. Ο βασικός λόγος που έπεσαν -ελεγχόμενα και με διατροφολογο- ήταν γιατί δεν μπορούσα να διαχειριστώ το φούσκωμα από το φαγητό -που ήταν πραγματικά πολύ- άλλα ειδικά σε συνδυασμό με το φούσκωμα τον χαπιών ήταν ανυπόφορο.
Όσο για γυναικολόγο, δυσκολεύτηκα να βρω άλλα είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένη. Για την ακρίβεια η στάση του και οι συζητήσεις που κάναμε βοήθησαν σε μεγάλο ποσοστά να θέλω ανεβάσω το βάρος μου.

----------


## aiglh!

εγω ακομη ψαχνομαι για γυναικολογο, ναι αν μπορεις ανεβασε το βαρος σου να σου ερχετε φυσιολογικα..

----------


## minime

Κοριτσια να ρωτησω κατι?? Ειμαι περιπου 18 μηνες χωρις περιοδο... ειμαι 1.62 και 44-45 κιλα σταθερα πανω απο 6 μηνες με καλη διατροφη χωρις βλακειες με στερησεις ή βουλιμικα....υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου ερθει ποτε περιοδος ή εχει περασει αρκετο διαστημα??? φοβαμαι μην γινει μονιμο....θα θελα καποτε να κανω παιδια!! κιλα δεν εχασα ποτε αποτομα...εχανα λιγοτερο απο 700γρ τον μηνα παλια που ειχα ανορεξια και στην χειροτερη ημουν 42,700...ομως εδω κ μισο χρονο εχω συνελθει και ειδικα ψυχολογικα....υπαρχει καμια κοπελα που να της ξαναηρθε μετα απο καιρο?? (ανερεξια ειχα για 12-13 μηνες στην ουσια)

----------


## tired_ed

Νομιζω είσαι σε πολύ χαμηλό βαρος με τέτοιο υψος πρεπει να είσαι 52 κιλά!! :no: Καταλαβενψ λες δεν προκιτε ποτε να πάρεις τοσα κιλά αλλά νομιζω αυτό φταίει .Σε γιατρό εχεις παει??:wow:

----------


## momo_ed

εμενα κοριτσια τα cyclacur που μου εδοσε ι γυνεκολογος μου με βοηθισαν πολι μου ερχοταν κανονικα αντε καμια φορα να αργουσε λιγο αλα εκαναν δουλια

----------


## thalia75

minime 
poso xronwn eisai? H adelfi moy epese se neuriki anoreksia se hlikia 12 xronwn!!!!! mexri ta 22 paleuame na tin swsoume...
exw zhsei apo prwto xeri to drama . kai auti den etrwgw anohsies alla mono ena giourti thn hmera h kanena frouto h eleaxisto kreas....tipote allo...bebaia ta panta ugeihna alla pose uermides eperne????zhthma 200/300 (to poly ). Ypsos den pire apo 12 xronwn allo, h periodos ths hrthe sta 11 stamatise sta 12.5 kai thw ksanahrthe sta 19 (eyuruxws). Bebaia auti htan sthn anapryksi kai isws exei diafora.
kalo einai na min perimeneis kai na rwthseis ena eidiko...katalabainw oti isws upotimas to thema alla prosexe (sygnwmh pou pernw to tharros na sto pw). me thn ygeia den paizeis....

----------

